
A Necessary Step in Communication - samgetty
https://medium.com/@samgetty1/a-necessary-step-in-communication-e769a70086b4
======
samgetty
Just want to share a blog I wrote about communication and the direction we are
headed and what I feel needs to be added.

~~~
Alex3917
Congrats on launching! What do you see as being the main differences between
this and Talkshow, and this and Public (before they pivoted into the education
space.)

~~~
samgetty
Alex! Apologies for the late response - there's a few things we're doing
differently. The main is we aren't restricting who can chat. In addition we
use interest categories for easy exploration of interests and have a focus on
live/real time conversation.

The overall direction of live, interest-based conversation is similar, but for
us the direction of the idea is different and the team behind it and in the
end it comes down execution.

It's amazing to see users connect who otherwise would have never met. We've
had people learning new languages, talking about deep topics like alcoholism
support, or discussing societal questions like universal basic income.

